# Travel Channel's "Xtreme Waterparks" Filming at Wild Wadi Water Park & YAS Waterworld



## waterparks

*Travel Channel's "Xtreme Waterparks" Filming at Wild Wadi Water Park & YAS Waterworld*

Travel Channel’s #2 rated show, “Xtreme Waterparks” is coming to film in Abu Dhabi at YAS Waterworld on February 14th, 15th & in Dubai at Wild Wadi Water Park on the 18th---and we want to feature ex-pats!!!

We are looking to cast 3 great groups of 3-4 good-looking, fun-loving, outgoing, energetic and enthusiastic friends to be featured at YAS Waterworld & WIld Wadi. 

The day would consist of each group being filmed sliding down the water slides over and over again, interacting with each other and having a great time with their friends. It’s a fun day!

Everyone in the group must be comfortable being filmed in a swimming suit (broadcast in HD), speak english well, must be at least 18 years old and able to be at YAS & Wild Wadi for the entire day.

We can offer each person casted $50 USD, reimbursement for their gas getting to and from the park, entrance fees into the park and food and drinks throughout the day.

Would you know anyone that might be interested, available and excited about this fun opportunity? Would it be possible for you to help me spread the word?

Those interested please send me a message or post on this thread- and I will email you.


----------



## pamela0810

Don't mean to be mean but $ 50 for an entire day is really meagre. The people that post on this forum generally tend to spend that much over a lunch. Even teenagers won't bother spending an entire day just for $ 50 except for the ones that really really want to be on television. Good luck though and hope you find someone  I would recommend increasing that $ 50 a bit though.


----------



## joandubaidreaming

Ouch. Probably more for the experience than money


----------

